# grandmasters photos



## ggg214 (Feb 3, 2008)

LI JING WU





WU TU NAN 





WU YING HUA





HAO SHAO RU


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2008)

If I amy ask what style of Taiji do you train?

You have Wu style and Wu/Hao style here.


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 3, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> If I amy ask what style of Taiji do you train?
> 
> You have Wu style and Wu/Hao style here.


 
Wu!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> Wu!


 
Thank You :asian:

I did a bit of Wu many years ago but I no longer train the form.


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 5, 2008)

^0^
if i haven't met my master, i would be never a WU practitioner
and what do you practise now


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2008)

Traditional Yang Style Taijiquan for almost 14 years as it comes from Tung Ying Jie who was my sifu's sifu.

I have done Chen before and I also did, as I mentioned, a bit of Wu.


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great!
i have only practised WU.


----------

